# ampli de 15w para 87-108 mhz



## jlitri (Mar 17, 2011)

aqui os pongo el lineal de 15w,aprovecharlo


----------



## condensador (Mar 29, 2012)

¿Con cuentos voltios trabaja y amperios? ¿ya lo probaste? yo tengo otro similar funcionanado, sòlo que me exige de entrada màs de 100 mw, aclaro es con el mismo transistor de Mitsubishi de 15



Aqui pongo la fotografìa del amplificador que lo tengo funcionando, ya que alimenta a un amplificador de 150 w


----------

